# snake pistol



## Otis (Jan 1, 2007)

Whats a good snake pistol that does not break the bank? I am thinking a 22 revolver, but I know about pistols. Thanks


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 1, 2007)

The only snake I ever killed with a pistol was done with my Super Blackhawk in .44 mag loaded with shotshells.  That's the only snake that I ever killed that never moved after I shot it.  It was a western diamondback about 3 feet long.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jan 1, 2007)

Anything that will shoot snake loads( like the CCI shotshells )they make them in 22lr, 22mag, 38/357,44mag and maybe a few others.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 1, 2007)

Slingblade said:


> It was a western diamondback about 3 feet long.


 

Western??? where were you hunting???

I carry a Rossi .38 special with rat/snake shot.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 1, 2007)

OKIE WOODS JOE SAYS to just pick them up and throw them away won't you. I use a 410 in a small deringer  with bird shots.....


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 1, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> OKIE WOODS JOE SAYS to just pick them up and throw them away won't you. I use a 410 in a small deringer  with bird shots.....



He's absolutly correct. Rite after the shot!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Tried 22 shot shells but were pretty ineffective to me....

I have a S&W 686 and load my own shot shells....
Actually I was just thinking about it last night as I plan to
do alot of scouting during and after turkey season, and will
carry it just in case I see Mr no shoulders...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that I think back on some others don't they make  a small sawed off 410 snake gun that is legal in Ga.? A little blucky to carry around but if yore concerned about dem ole snakes it might be helpful. 3Jays you rite about dat AFTER THE SHOT


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2007)

I was in Academy Sports just before Christmas and saw that they had a really cool looking 22 mag single action revolver for around $160.  I'll bet one of those would be fun to plink with as well as cover your snake killing.


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 1, 2007)

*Been thinking of the same thing*

Been checking Ebay for a used ten inch .410 barrel for my Contender.  I think that would be the ticket.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 1, 2007)

I put CCI Shotshells in my Glock 23


----------



## One-shot (Jan 1, 2007)

Trizey said:


> I put CCI Shotshells in my Glock 23



I use em in my Tauras 38.


----------



## Hogguide (Jan 1, 2007)

I use the CCI Shot shells in my Ruger GP 100 in .357 Magnum. I always keep the first round with a snakeshot, then 5 more serious loads.
It always works good.
Hogguide


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 1, 2007)

brother bought his son a little 410 they call it snake charmer.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 1, 2007)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> brother bought his son a little 410 they call it snake charmer.


 
You mean this one???

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2685495


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 1, 2007)

dat is the one I was talkin bout in prevouis post here thanks


----------



## RBaldree (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a tiny little one shot pistol that shoots 410 shot shells, and though it isn't worth a darn over 10 foot, inside six feet it is deadly.  Plus, I think that you could make a strong arguement that it couldn't be used effectively for anything other that extremely close range personal defense, which might help you with a judge if you are ticketed by game warden during bow season.  It is loud, it kicks pretty good, but it cost about $60 bucks!


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 2, 2007)

Scooter, we were just west of Abilene in west central Texas on a hog hunt and he was headed straight for the bait site, that's the only reason I shot it.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 2, 2007)

Slingblade said:


> Scooter, we were just west of Abilene in west central Texas on a hog hunt and he was headed straight for the bait site, that's the only reason I shot it.


 
Not condemning, just wondering where, cause you don't here folks in these parts talk about Western Diamondbacks too much.

That's all.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't take it that way Scooter.  We were not far from Sweetwater, where they have the big Rattlesnake round-up in March each year.  They talk about them a lot out there.


----------



## gdaagent (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got a Browning Buckmark Camper .22 for Christmas. I love it. Light weight and shoots darn good. Dead on at 30 yards. I haven't gotten the opportunity to try it out on a snake head. But I will. Lots of rattlers in north Talbot county. Shot a 5 1/2 foot timber rattler with 14 rattles last year with a 9mm. Had to shoot twice. One shot was to the head. He was still rattlin' and strikin' when I got him home over an hour later. Must've been nerves.

This pistol is around $269.00. But I will use it for several things.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you're a pistol person, go with a Ruger Mark III, stainless steel, in .22LR. I shot one at a gun range, and even thought it was a rental, it shot sweet as southern style tea. For a wheelgun, I'd get a Rossi 5-or -6" 9-shot cylinder revolver in stainless steel.

I like stainless steel because it imparts that little bit of extra weight for recoil control, and it isn't as sensitive to the elements as a blued finish.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 4, 2007)

A buddy and I were flathead fishing on the Colorado River last summer in Arizona. Just before dark, he got a bite on his pole and ran over to grab it. As he approached in a dead run he began to reach for the pole handle. One step away with his hand about 18 inches from the pole, he noticed movement at the handle. To say he hit reverse fast is an understatement. I'm shocked that he didn't literally turn inside out. What we had was a 30" Western Diamondback mindin' the poles for us.

Now I've had many close calls, but this one was a real eye-opener as we were so far from medical services.

Below is my #1 piece of outdoor gear! A 38 Special. I don't leave without it. It's dependable, low maintenace and will shoot 2" groups at 25 yds. It'll fit in my back pocket or fits right into the pocket of my leather jacket when I take the Harley out. My wife is comfortable with and enjoys shooting it. Which also makes me feel better when she's off somewhere.

Best money I've ever spent on a pistol.

Jay


----------



## puntgun (Jan 4, 2007)

Leinad derringers shoots a .410 or a .45, but the best thing I have found for snakes is a stick


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 4, 2007)

puntgun said:


> Leinad derringers shoots a .410 or a .45, but the best thing I have found for snakes is a stick



Puntgun thanks for the picture,cause dat is the one for sure but keep it 10 feet close for sure


----------



## TENPOINT (Jan 5, 2007)

Bond arms snake slayer works great. Well made shots 45 or 410. It is not cheap but will do the job. It has enough weight to handle the recoil. I no longer will shot 357 rat shot at snakes, have seen too many shake it off! They do not with this pistol.


----------



## patchestc (Jan 5, 2007)

very interesting comments, makes me want to go out and buy a snake gun.  i had a black snake run at me with his mouth open this deer season.  he veered off and went away, but it was exciting.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 6, 2007)

That ole black snake wuz just funnin' with you.  He'd probably heard through the grapevine about some folks runnin and screamin like a girl at the very sight of a snake.


----------



## doates (Jan 12, 2007)

Buy you what ever pistol you want then go to the local gun store and ask for "rat shot" . Trust me that shell will do the trick.


----------

